# Lan-Kabel low profile



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
würde gern in nächster zeit ein lan Kabel von dem Router, der im Erdgeschoss steht in mein Zimmer im ersten Stock verlegen. Dann hab ich eben gehört es so solche dünnen lan Kabel geben, die man schön unterm Teppich verlegen kann. 

Jetzt meine Frage: gibt es da welche die ihr empfehlen könnt oder ist von den dünnen kabeln generell abzuraten? Das Kabel muss jedoch weiß sein. 
EDIT: hab gerade gemessen, dass es 15 m sein müssen. 

Mfg Manu98


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2013)

So etwas in der Art würde sich anbieten. Nur kann es eben je nach Verlegung schwierig werden mit dem Biegeradius


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2013)

Trittfest sind die Kabel aber nicht.
Unter dem Teppich wird dir das Kabel relativ schnell kaputt werden.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja das sieht gut aus. 
Aber vlt geht es ja wenn ich ein bisschen panzertape draufpack. Dann sollte dass doch eigentlich Tritte aushalten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Aber vlt geht es ja wenn ich ein bisschen panzertape draufpack. Dann sollte dass doch eigentlich Tritte aushalten?


 
Glaubst du denn die Belastung wäre geringer wenn du Panzertape drüberklebst? Oder blöd ausgedrückt macht es denjenigen der aufs Kabel tritt leichter? 

Nicht trittfest ist nicht trittfest - das Kabel wird mit der zeit aufgeben, auch wenn du 10 Lagen Panzertape drüberklebst - denn die Krafteinwirkung auf das Kabel bleibt dabei (ideal betrachtet) die gleiche.

Vielleicht hast du aber die Möglichkeit das Kabel so zu verlegen dass man nicht/nur sehr selten drauftritt - etwa direkt an der Wand lang.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut das Kabel muss eben so verleget werden. Vlt habt ihr ja ne Ahnung wie das gehen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Kabel muss von Punkt zu Punkt.


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2013)

WLAN ist keine Option?

Man könnte das Kabel bei der rechten Tür unter einer Trittleiste verlegen und der rest hinter dem seitlichen Teppich.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wlan ist schon da! Aber mir reicht die Geschwindigkeit nicht. Wenn ich direkt neben dem Router steh kann ich YouTube in hd sehen. Oben in meinem zimmer dagegen muss es oft nachladen. Das mit der türleiste wäre ne gute Idee :thumbup:


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Trittleiste wäre auch mein erster Vorschlag gewesen - erstens tritt man da für gewöhnlich sehr selten drauf und zweitens sollte diese doch ein gutes Stück der Belastung abhalten können. Wenn das Kabel irgendwann durch ist (das sollte da recht lange dauern) musstes eben ersetzen...


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich denk auch dass es eine weile halten sollte. Wenn dann nach ein paar jahren die 30€ wieder fällig sind ist das kein Problem.
Oder ich löte das Kabel dann einfach wieder zusammen falls etwas zu bruch gehen sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd einfach ne kleine, flache Rille in den Boden machen, da das LAN Kabel rein und wieder mit Gips zuschmieren. Sollte inkl. trocknen nicht länger als 2 Stunden dauern. Oder ist das ne Mietwohnung?


----------



## Angelo-K (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das mit der rille nicht geht, wäre evtl. Powerlan was für dich?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ein LAN-Kabel wieder zusammenlöten sollte dir nicht gelingen, höchstens patchen wenn du da ein wenig Geschick und das nötige Werkzeug hast. Bei den Preisen von solchen Kabeln ists aber denke ich auch kein Problem im Notfall alle paar Jahre mal ein neues zu verlegen, ist ja nicht so als dass das ne Stelle wäre an die man schlecht ran kommt.

Ist ja auch immer die Frage ob sowas für die Ewigkeit sein soll, ein unter der Fußleiste liegendes Kabel kann man ja in ein paar Minuten rausnehmen, wenns eingegipst ist gehts zwar auch schnell, macht aber ziemlichen Dreck und das Kabel ist nach der Aktion im Eimer. 

D-LAN ist evtl. auch eine Option - die aber bedeutend teurer ist als ein Kabel zu verlegen wenn man einigermaßen viel Bandbreite durch sein Stromkabel quetschen will.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hm also ich Probier es einfach mal so unter der leiste. Habt ihr noch ne Idee wie man das Kabel Unten die decke entlang legen kann? Irgendwie kleben? 
Das mit der Rille wäre auch ne Option. Ist keine Mietwohnung 
Das einzige Problem wäre da nur mein Vater.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Hm also ich Probier es einfach mal so unter der leiste. Habt ihr noch ne Idee wie man das Kabel Unten die decke entlang legen kann? Irgendwie kleben?
> Das einzige Problem wäre da nur mein Vater.


 
1. Aufputz Kabelkanal. Gibts im Baumarkt für 2-3€/Meter

2. Deinen Vater schenkste einfach 2 Kinokarten für 2 Filme die direkt hintereinander laufen. Dann ist der Teppich wieder an der Stelle, als ob nie was gewesen ist. PS: Staubsauger beim Rille kloppen/bohren/fräsen immer an haben dann machts auch 0 Dreck.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Oje! Klingt sehr nach Sauerei 
Dann müsste ich meiner Mutter auch noch Kino Karten schenken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja so wild ist das auch nicht. Ich hab schon oft Rillen in den Boden gemacht für Kabel. Wenn man da nicht wie ein Verrückter rumackert, dann gibts auch keinen großen Dreck. Die bei weitem einfachste Methode ist mit nem Steinmeißel. Einfach nen alten Lappen um die Stelle legen wo du grade hämmerst und da fleigt eigenlich nix weg. Trotzdem SCHUTZBRILLE beim Stein/Beton/Estrich meißeln!!! Die Rille brauch ja nur ein paar Millimeter tief und breit. So viel Material muss ja nicht weg, also kann auch nicht so viel Dreck entstehen.


----------



## Manu98 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich lass mir da dann wohl von meinem Opa helfen. Bin erst 15 und hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Aber sollte eig klappen wenn ich ein bisschen Hilfe bekomm.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2013)

ich würde dann auch eher den Kabelkanal nehmen mit einem normalen Kabel und wo es durch die Wand muss ein Löchlein bohren. Den Kabelkanal kann man gut mit Spiegelklebeband an die Wand bappen, da selbst etliche Meter mit verlegt


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du da für einen WLAN-Router und welche WLAN-Karte hast du in deinem Zimmer?

Ich hab bei einen meiner Rechner die Antenne ausgewechselt und das hat extrem viel gebracht.
http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-ANT...8&qid=1381813462&sr=8-1&keywords=wlan+antenne

Ansonsten gäbs ja noch WLAN-Repeater die du irgendwo bei einer freien Steckdose ansteckst.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. Oktober 2013)

Brandschottung nicht vergessen!!!!!!

Wenn man Kabel von einem Stockwerk ins andere zieht, ist das bei Deckendurchbruch Pflicht.


----------



## Manu98 (15. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen WLAN-Router und welche WLAN-Karte hast du in deinem Zimmer?
> 
> Ich hab bei einen meiner Rechner die Antenne ausgewechselt und das hat extrem viel gebracht.
> http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-ANT...8&qid=1381813462&sr=8-1&keywords=wlan+antenne
> ...


 
Habe einen netgear Router und bis jetzt nur einen lapi und einen TV mit internem wlan Empfänger.  
Im Dezember kommt dann jedoch der gaming pc mit dem dann eine gute internetanbindung wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Chron-O-John (15. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ansonsten gäbs ja noch WLAN-Repeater die du irgendwo bei einer freien Steckdose ansteckst.



Neinein, ein Repeater halbiert im *besten Fall* die Geschwindigkeit, das ist also keine Option für ihn


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Habe einen netgear Router und bis jetzt nur einen lapi und einen TV mit internem wlan Empfänger.
> Im Dezember kommt dann jedoch der gaming pc mit dem dann eine gute internetanbindung wünschenswert wäre.



Also ich hab mit meinem WLAN einen super Ping.
Hast du einen vernünftigen Zugriff auf den Router oder ist das eine kastrierte Version wie es die Provider gratis zum Anschluss mitgeben?
Hat der Router Antennen die du ausrichten könntest?

Installier dir mal dieses Tool: inSSIDer for Home – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek

Ich würd auch mal probieren auf WLAN g umzustellen.


----------



## Manu98 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja also der Router hat eine Antenne, die man ausrichten kann. Ping hab ich zu Google 50-60 ms. Zum rooter hab ich nen ping von <1ms


----------



## Manu98 (22. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich auch dieses Kabel kaufen? Ist billiger. 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001F0OR1W/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1382459031&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2013)

Klar.


----------



## danomat (26. Oktober 2013)

Router steht im zimmer nebenan und per wlan gehts dann schlechter zu laden? Entweder du schaust mal im router nach und probierst mal andere kanäle oder dein stick am pc is zu schlecht. Der sollt eigentlich vollen empfang bekommen


----------



## Manu98 (26. Oktober 2013)

Der Router steht im Erdgeschoss und ich bin im 1. Stock. Bis jetzt habe ich es nur mit dem internen wlan Empfänger des Laptops probiert.


----------



## danomat (26. Oktober 2013)

Icj würd bei amazon mal den tplink stick mit antenne bestellen und ausprobieren obs besser ist. Wenns nix bringt einfach zurückschicken.

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN7...packung/dp/B003158RHE/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url


----------



## Manu98 (26. Oktober 2013)

Und kann man mit so einem Stick auch gut online zocken (shooter)?


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

klar, wenn du ne gute verbindung hast, maximal 1ms ping von pc zu router.
die antennen kannst du gut ausrichten und dir mit pappe und aluminium folie ggf noch ne parabol antenne am empfänger basteln.


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst ja bei nichtgefallen problemlos 14 tage zürückschicken und bekommst dein geld wieder


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> klar, wenn du ne gute verbindung hast, maximal 1ms ping von pc zu router.
> die antennen kannst du gut ausrichten und dir mit pappe und aluminium folie ggf noch ne parabol antenne am empfänger basteln.



bitte nochmal auf deutsch 
Was heißt parabol
Edit: ping ist zurzeit <1 ms mit internem empfänger. Und zu google50-60 ms


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

die 50-60 google liegen am router, da nützt lan auch nix mehr, du solltest mal gucken ob dein anbieter interleaving ausschalten kann, dann gehts so auf ca 25-30 runter.

hier die antenne:
WLAN Empfang verbessern: Mit Alufolie - CHIP Online


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Es geht mir ja auch nicht wirklich um den ping. Ich will einfach jedes bisschen Bandbreite rausquetschen dass ich auch in meinem zimmer YouTube Videos in hd anschauen kann.
Anbieter ist die Telekom. Da gibt's kein fastpath mehr.


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2013)

Mach mal nen speedtest.net test und poste das ergebnis mit lan kabel und mit wlan


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Soll ich für den Test mit wlan den lapi in mein Zimmer oder direkt neben den Router stellen?


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2013)

Beides. Mit wlan neben dem router und am gewöhnlichen arbeitsplatz und einmal mit kabel


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

im task manager unter netzwerk kannste die genutze banbbreite sehen, sollte etwa doppelt so hoch wie dein internet anschluss sein um die volle geschwindigkeit nutzen zu können, 11mbit/s reicht jedoch aus für hd videos, 6mbit/s reicht schon für shooter.
falls deine übertragungsrate zu niedrig ist kann die bastel antenne helfen, du könntest auch ebenfalls eine an deinen router machen falls dadurch andere wlan teilnehmer in deinem netzwerk nicht zuwenig empfng haben -> ausprobieren.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir kommen 3mbit an. Router hat ne Übertragungsrate von 54 mbit


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen 3mbit an. Router hat ne Übertragungsrate von 54 mbit


Über Speedtest oder hast du über das Netzwerk was rüberkopiert?


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal was downgeloadet und ausgerechnet. Und mal mit dem smartphone einen speed Test gemacht. Wenn ich dazu komme mach ich das heute noch alles mit dem lapi.


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

3 ankommende mbit sind für hd videos knapp, richte die antennen besser.


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Also
Kabel: 2920 kbit 
Wlan neben router: 2900
Wlan im zimmer (durch mehrere wände): 2910 kbit


----------



## Polyethylen (27. Oktober 2013)

Lade dir zum ausrichten der Antennen am besten inSSIDer Home Edition herunter: Download Wireless Troubleshooting Software | MetaGeek
Damit kannst du genau sehen, ob du besseren Empfang hast.


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

dann empfängst du ja mit deinem wlan genausoviel wie per kabel, das problem ist dein 3000kbit/s dsl speed, damit solltest du bei hd eigentlich ab und zu buffer pausen bekommen, das wlan ist jedoch ausreichend für deine internet geschwindigkeit, der flaschenhals ist der dsl vertrag


----------



## danomat (27. Oktober 2013)

Also. 
Da lässt sich nix verbessern. 
Für youtube lad dir mal magic actions rumter. Da hilft enorm beim laden


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Also welche Stick soll ich jetzt am besten bei Amazon bestellen? Ich will eh einen weil ich noch einen Laptop ohne wlan hab.


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

einen mit wlan n und einer antenne würde ich empfehlen


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> einen mit wlan n und einer antenne würde ich empfehlen


 
Nein echt?


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

Für einen Laptop würd ich mir lieber einen möglichst kurzen ohne Antenne kaufen.
http://www.amazon.de/EDIMAX-EW-7811...-11b/dp/B003MTTJOY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_1


----------



## Aer0 (27. Oktober 2013)

Die frage ist wie durch mehrere wände mit so einem Mini stick der Empfang ist.
@ Manu da kommen halt nicht alle drauf xD

Der scheint gut zu sein:
http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Antennenbu...1382900510&sr=8-1&keywords=wlan+stick+antenne


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

Nein es darf und soll auch einer mit einer guten antenne sein. Der wird in 2 Monaten mit einem Desktop PC verwendet. Also etwas gescheites.


----------

